# Lori's Movie



## Windwalker7 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lori's Movie


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 22, 2014)

First off, Thanks for running an image de-jello-er program on the cmos section.
I usually bail when I see that image wobble uncompensated - gives me a nauseated headache to watch much of it.

Second, What's the tune? I didn't see a listing. But youtubes comments and about half of the remarks don't show up in my browser any more.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Jul 26, 2014)

The tune is from Youtube's library called, "Taking a Beating". 

Thank's for watching! I just put it together from several clips of her target shooting. She is very new to shooting sports.


----------

